# Our LGD



## WolfeMomma (Aug 10, 2017)

Figured I would brag about our new LGD puppy 
This is Titan, he is a 3 month old Kangal
He has honestly been the most laid back, easy going puppy I have ever been around. He takes everything in strides, and is learning his commands well( minus the chewing,...on EVERYTHING)  If he is anything like his sire I will consider us a very lucky farm.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 10, 2017)

OMG! Cuteness overload, he is adorable!!!


----------



## WolfeMomma (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## babsbag (Aug 10, 2017)

What an adorable face. Hope that he does well for you.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 11, 2017)

Beautiful fella! Congrats! Hope he grows out to be an awesome LGD.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 11, 2017)

Beautiful Pup.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 13, 2017)

Just look at that smoochy face! How do you stop hugging him long enough to get any work done?


----------

